# Wie melde ich ein kleines Nebengewerbe?



## Snuggels (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo und schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten vorab!

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit in einer Diskothek als DJ tätig. Da das ganze aber auch seinen rechtmäßigen Weg laufen soll, möchte ich gerne ein kleines Nebengewerbe anmelden.
Was muss ich beachten, was darf ich, was darf ich nicht?

1. Ich gehe einer hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit als Angestellter nach (Vertrieb).
Diese Arbeit hat nichts mit meiner Diskothekentätigkeit zu tun, muss ich meinen Arbeitgeber trotzdem um Zustimmung bitten?

2. Was benötige ich alles um ein kleines Nebengewerbe zu melden? Kann man das ganze auch online machen, oder muss man direkt zum Gewerbeamt?
Da ich eine Einzelperson bin, kommt natürlich nur die Variante des Einzelunternehmens in Frage!?

3.Was kann bei dieser Tätigkeit steuerlich auf einen zukommen.
Ist es so, dass es hier auch einen Freibetrag gibt den man nicht verstreuern muss? Wo liegt hier die Grenze?

4. Für meinen Tätigkeit als DJ habe ich natürlich auch hohe Ausgaben, das fängt bei der HP an und geht über benötigtes Equipment wie z.B. Tonträger, Abspielgeräte u.U. Hardware mit der entsprechenden Software, Kostüme usw. Ist es möglich diese Sachen steuerlich geltend zu machen?(klar, wenn dann geht diese nur, wenn ich auch Steuern abführen muss)

5. Ab wann kann ich der Liebhaberei belangt werden (nennt sich das so?) Gibt es diesen Vorwurf generell nur bei einem Handelsgewerbe, wenn keine Umsätze getätigt werden?

6. Wenn ich denn dann mal so weit sein sollte, was muss alles auf meiner Rechnung vorhanden sein! Steuernummer (welche?), Rechnungsnummer (am besten fortlaufendes Nummernsystem?), Name - Anschrift - Pseudonym (muss ich für ein Pseudonym oder eine Firmenbezeichnung im Handelsregister eingetragen sein? -bin doch kein Händler-)

7. Sollte man sich sein Pseudonym extra schützen lassen, oder ist dies mit der Gewerbeanmeldung automatisch geschehen?!

8. Was geschieht mit meinem Gewerbe, wenn ich meiner Tätigkeit als DJ nicht mehr nachgehe?! Muss ich dann auch bestimmte Spielregeln beachten (ich weiß ein Gewerbe ist kein Spiel!).

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, doch da ich so wirklich gar keine Ahnung habe, würde ich mich auch über jeden weiteren TIP bedanken den ich hier nicht als Frage aufgeführt habe. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand anderes, auf diesem Board, in diesem Bereich etwas ähnliches gemacht und sagt alles Quatsch so geht das am besten!

Also noch mal Danke
Gruß Snuggels


----------



## MajorBlade (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

zu 1. 
Ich würde in jedem Fall deinen Arbeitgeber informieren / fragen, da Du sonst gegen die Auflagen in deinem Arbeitsvertrag verstoßen könntest.

zu 2.
Wenn Du ein Gewerbe anmelden willst, dann musst Du zum Gewerbeamt / Rathaus gehen und da die entsprechende Gewerbeform anmelden. Online würde ich sowas nicht anmelden, da eine evtl. Beratung fehlt und man Dir vor Ort keine Tips geben kann. Die Form des Einzelunternehmers kommt in Frage.

zu 3. 
Wenn Du dich entscheidest, Sachen von der Steuer absetzten zu wollen, dann musst Du auch für jegliche EInnahmen 16% Steuern zahlen. Weiter Steuern musst Du vorerst wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlen. Die genaue Einkommensgrenze kann ich Dir leider gerade nicht sagen.

zu 4.
Du kannst alles von der Steuer absetzten, was Du einkaufst. Bedenke, alle Rechnungen müssen auf den Namen Deiner "Firma" (darf theoretisch nur Firma genannt werden, wenn Du im Handelsregister eingetragen bist) ausgestellt sein müssen.

Ich betreibe ein Webdesign Firma und falls Du Dein Projekt umsetzten willst, dann kannst Du mich ja mal ansprechen

[ ArtworkOne webdesign Kreischer und Steinbeck GbR | http://www.artworkone.de ]

zu 5.
Weiss gerade nicht so genau, was Du damit meinst.

zu 6.
Die Steuernummer musst Du auf jede Rechnung schreiben. Diese wird Dir vom Finanzamt mitgeteilt. Bei dem Rechnungsnummernsystem ist es Dir überlassen, wie Du sie anlegen willst. Fortlaufende Nummern wären natürlich sinnvoll . Du solltest Dich vorerst nicht im Handelsregister eintragen lassen, da dies am ANfang nicht sehr Sinnvoll wäre.

zu 7. 
Du brauchst dein Pseudonym nicht schützen lassen, da jede "Firma" die eingetragen ist einen Namen besitzt, den es kein zweites mal in dieser Form gibt

zu 8. 
Wenn sich Deine Interessen ändern oder Du keine Lust mehr auf Deine Tätigkeit hast, dann solltest Du das Gewerbe abmelden (kostet glaub ich ebenfalls 20€). Du musst den "Schreibkram" mit dem Finanzamt bis zur auflösung Deiner Firma fortführen, da es sonst ärger geben könnte.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

M.f.G. Tom Steinbeck
ArtworkOne Webdesign Kreischer und Steinbeck GbR
www.artworkone.de


----------



## tha-one (15. März 2010)

Liebhaberei

Liebhaberei wird von der Finanzverwaltung angenommen, wenn der Steuerpflichtige eine Tätigkeit ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ausübt. Bei einer vorübergehenden Erzielung von Verlusten liegt noch keine Liebhaberei vor, falls die Tätigkeit auf Dauer zu positiven Einkünften führen kann. Auch wenn die unternehmerische Tätigkeit nach längeren Anlaufverlusten schließlich eingestellt wird, liegt noch keine Liebhaberei vor. Wurden jedoch keine Anstrengungen unternommen die schlechte Ertragslage zu verbessern, kann dies ein Indiz für die mangelnde Gewinnerzielungsabsicht sein. Auch bei einer Erzielung von Einnahmen die nicht über die Selbstkosten hinaus gehen, kann eine Liebhaberei angenommen werden.

Eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit, eine freiberufliche sowie eine selbständige Tätigkeit, eine land- und forstwirtschaftliche Tätigkeit aber auch eine Vermietungs- und Verpachtungstätigkeit kann bei mangelnder Gewinnerzielungsabsicht als Liebhaberei gelten.

Qualifiziert die Finanzverwaltung eine Tätigkeit als Liebhaberei, wird die Tätigkeit der privaten Lebensführung zugeordnet. Damit können erzielte Verluste steuerlich nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden. Verluste, die bereits vor der Umqualifizierung der unternehmerischen Tätigkeit in einen Liebhabereibetrieb erzielt wurden, können als nachträgliche Betriebsausgaben angesetzt werden, falls eine Verrechnung der Verluste mit dem Aktivvermögen des Unternehmen mangels Masse nicht möglich war.


----------



## vfl_freak (15. März 2010)

Vielleicht war es vor 6 Jahren ja noch anders ... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

